# Master Kush Hydro set-up



## El Hefe (Apr 18, 2006)

This is my masterkush grow project. I got over using soil when I reliezed how inferior to hydro it is in over all budding time and yeild. Here are all the seedlings a few days into germanation. They are in 1 inch rockwool under 4 natural daylight 40wtt bulbs (bought at home depot) The roots started popping out of the rockwool so the leaders were put into net pots w/ hydroton.


----------



## El Hefe (Apr 18, 2006)

Heres a better shot of the little girls.


----------



## El Hefe (Apr 18, 2006)

Stretching for the light!


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 18, 2006)

Nice strain.....hear nothing but good things about it...never had it personally, but one of those gonna try in the future strains  

Looking forward to watching this unfold


----------



## El Hefe (Apr 19, 2006)

Decided today hand watering was becomming too much work, so I rigged this drip system from two 30 gallon containers. It will also be good for the Top 40 clone I'm expecting  my friend to hook up in the next couple of days.The young ladies are enjoying 18 hours of warm and cool fluro lighting now too. I'm debating when to start adding nutes, I probably will start in the next couple of days. I have GH 3part but would really love to get my hands on some Advanced Nutes, so pissed I can't find stores that carry it. Guess I'll just smoke a bowl and get over it.


----------



## Zarnon (Apr 19, 2006)

My advice is if you are going hydro then start nuting right away.

The plant has limited energy in that seed. I have heard in some circles give 'er no food for two weeks. I have no idea where that came from but it is a recipe for plant death in hydro (maybe some soil wisdom but I do not do soil).

Consider this, you are planting them in medium with the equivalent nutritive value of Mars.  

I always start my seedlings with seedling nutes. I use a weak mixture of formulex, superthrive and because I am handwatering initially some h202 (l use conc but I use 1 DROP per gallon). PPm of around 200.

I do not want to sound dogmatic, but I really felt I got led astray once. I want to post a pic of what I ended up with! (I can also see my photo skillz have improved a little haha). 

Yellow gold nitro deficiency!


----------



## massproducer (Apr 19, 2006)

You know that you can order some advanced nutes online.  I use to use GH flora series but once I switched to advanced I will never switch back.  I love advanced nutes


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 20, 2006)

i agree with massproducer...the hubby and i use  advanced nutes too


----------



## El Hefe (Apr 22, 2006)

New pic of the girls growing along. Also the clone of Top 44 I got on the left.


----------



## El Hefe (Nov 15, 2006)

First generation was detroyed I went on vacation for my birthday and my roomate screwed up on the nute mix so I've saved what I  could and this is where I have gotten so far on it.


----------



## El Hefe (Nov 15, 2006)

This is another veiw of the soon to be mother plants in the hrydo/rockwool/hydroton netpot mix. These are all clones from the first gen that where destroyed.


----------



## El Hefe (Nov 15, 2006)

Top veiw of back four master kush!


----------



## yogi dc (Nov 15, 2006)

i am also growing master kush she is five weeks into flowering. she has a very strong smell and full of ice i well load a pic here soon


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 16, 2006)

*Whats up. Sorry about the troubles with your babies but they are looking great now. keep it up man wanna see some fat frosty buds. :aok: *


----------



## El Hefe (Nov 16, 2006)

I found this pic of one of the stronger clones later on today i will uplaod the new pics I have which show much more growth


----------



## Zarnon (Nov 16, 2006)

Hey dude...

The leaves are looking really nice!  Sorry to hear about the initial problems.  One thing about hydro is that things can go wrong in a hurry.  The nice thing is that you can adjust it pretty rapidly as well.


----------



## El Hefe (Nov 18, 2006)

They have gotten to the point to where they are ready to handle some serious cloning to fill my flowering room. Still keeping them on GH 3 part and adding H2O2, Epsom Salt, and Sweet*. PH and tds are great just waiting for the babies to take off!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 19, 2006)

*Let the cloning begin. :aok:  How many clones you plan on taking El Hefe? Keep up the great work man.  *


----------



## El Hefe (Dec 4, 2006)

I will be making lots  of clones and will have pics once i figure this damn thing out !


----------



## El Hefe (Dec 4, 2006)

uploading pictures i mean not cloning funny how thats the easier of the two.


----------

